# When did you know your Hav was full grown?



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Just a quick question, at what point did you know that your Havanese was full-grown? I know that the standard is 6-8 months and that full weight isn't achieved until 12 months or so, but there must have been some notion when your Hav had reached it full potential? Just curious. Our first Havanese, Obi was almost 12 pounds at 1 year, and our current Havanese is just over 8 pounds at 5.5 months. In comparison, she's so much smaller... perhaps it's a female vs. male trait? 

Thanks.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo reached his adult height at 7.5 months and adult weight by about 10 months (11.5 lbs) 
Rexy reached his adult height by 9 months and adult weight (9.5 lbs) by 11 months.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Nino has been 9.75" (right in the middle of the ideal height range in the standard) since 10 months old. He currently only weight 7.5 to 8 lbs and ideally would weigh 9 or 9.5 lbs. He is incredibly active with not much interest in food, but he is healthy as a horse (we have had bloodwork done). Just has a marathoner's body. He will still fill out, of course, but he will always be a bit slim it seems.

Mario is old. He was young 9 years ago, so I don't remember when he stopped growing haha.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I noticed Raffy not visually getting larger frame-wise at 6 to 7 months. I'm sure he grew some, but I would say he mostly put on some extra (much needed) weight from 7-9 months. Approximately 2 lbs. He's been pretty much the same size since 9 months. I have added extra calories to his diet (in the form of more treats) since 16 months to get him to gain a pound-ish because he was very thin. 

I saw some studies on the HCA website that made it seem like females do tend to be smaller than males. That said, Sassy (my girl) is sooo much larger than Raffy at the same ages, that I feel fairly certain she will be larger than him full grown. He topped out at 12 lbs after I added more calories. Sassy 8.6 lbs at 18 weeks. She seems to have a more solid build, while he is more delicate (still sturdy, though). I call her my hunka hunka kissin' puppy.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Lola was a slow bloomer. She was a hefty puppy, but she stalled between 8 and 12 months, and I thought she was mostly grown, but she grew slightly in height and length, but really filled out, gaining three and a half pounds, between 12 months, when she was spayed, and 18 months. She's been about the same since, and weighs 17.5 pounds, though would be at her ideal weight, I'm guessing a pound and a bit lighter. Her hair growth stalled around 12 months, but seemed to be going through a 2nd blowing coat stage the past couple months, changing colors, dark hairs appearing, and growing in length.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All of mine were done height-wise by around 10 months, and all slowed a lot after about 7 months. They all reached their adult weight between a year and 15 months. Pixel put on weight after she was spayed, but that was a good thing... like Nino, she was SKINNY before her spay, and and we couldn't get her to eat more. Now she is nice and slim, but has some meat on her bones. 

Neither Panda nor Kodi have ANY problem eating enough, and I have to watch both of them that they don't blow up like little blimps.

Both of my girls are SUBSTANTIALLY smaller than my boy, but he is also the largest dog my breeders ever produced... larger than ALL his full siblings. (And there were several litters from this pair)


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux is one year old today!!! He is 9" tall and 8 lbs. He was 6.6 lbs at 9 months and until today he weighed in at 7.8.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

At 9 1/2 weeks Gracie weighed 3.4 lbs, and when she was spayed at 6 months her weight was 8.4. When Gracie was 1 1/2 years old, she weighed in at 10.8 lbs. she's now 5 1/2 years old, and maintains her weight at about 13 lbs. She's pretty lean, but she has a long body, so I think that's why she's a little heavier than most Havs. Her mother was 12 lbs. and her father was about 8.5 lbs. the breeder said, when Gracie was just 3 weeks old, that she would probably weigh about 13 lbs. She also said she would be bossy! The Breeder was right on both counts!!! 😄


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a little better shot of Gracie...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is 5 yrs old and weighs 8.2 lbs. She filled out some after 12 months and probably reached this weight at around 14 months. I don't recall her really gaining weight after her spay. I do keep her on the slim side as I notice her tentative to jump up on the couch when she's heavier and has less energy. There have been a few times where she's come back from staying at my sister's house a pound heavier - mega treats from auntie! Then mama puts her on a diet. LOL


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly was definitely a slow bloomer. She was stuck at 6 lbs. for the longest time. Her appetite got better when I switched her to a limited ingredient diet when she was about 18 months old. She is about 7.5 lbs. now and I think it is a good weight for her. Her height falls in the normal range, although it is at the smaller end.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky reached is adult height and weight somewhere between 15 and 18 months (15 pounds and 11.5 inches). He grew out of his "puppy personality" somewhere between 2 and 3 years.

Ricky's Popi


----------

